# request.getParameter() holt NULL



## schmalhans (26. Sep 2005)

Hi ich hab ein komisches Problem und ich finde keine Lösung.

Folgendes:
Ich hab eine Textfeld:

```
<INPUT type="text" size="20" name="username" value="<%=user%>">
```

diesen value kann ich ohne probleme auf der nächsten site mit .getParameter() auslesen.

Wenn ich allerdings


```
<INPUT type="text" size="20" name="username" value="<%=user%>" disabled>
```

mache, liest er mir "null" aus.

Warum und wie kann ich das umgehen?


Gruß
schmalhans


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Sep 2005)

das disabled weglassen und stattdessen einfach nur den Text ausgeben? so a la

```
<%=user%><input type="hidden" name="username" value="<%=user%>"></p>
```
dann kriegst du ihn wieder mitgeschickt


----------



## schmalhans (26. Sep 2005)

jo, das hab ich mir auch schon durch den kopf gehen lassen.
aber versaut halt a bissl die optik der ganzen sache.

hast du ne ahnung warum bei 'disabled' der wert null übergeben wird? 

ist dann selbst das auslesen disabled? und deswegen wird dann "NULL" ausgebeben weil er ja nichts bekommen hat?

So denk ich mir das zumindest.


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Sep 2005)

schmalhans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber versaut halt a bissl die optik der ganzen sache.


kannst du mit CSS schon ziemlich angleichen




> hast du ne ahnung warum bei 'disabled' der wert null übergeben wird?


könnte sogar browserabhängig sein ob sowas beim einem post mitgeschickt wird,

probier mal statt "disabled" das attribut "readonly"

dann sollte es wieder mitgeschickt werden


----------



## schmalhans (26. Sep 2005)

bingo.

werds mit readonly machen, das funktioniert. danke dir!


----------

